# wrangler fluid question



## harborcovemgmt (Nov 9, 2005)

How it goin guys

Well I just bought a 2005 wrangler x with I6 and a automatic. I have never like Cryslers trans and always hear people having problems with them. Im usually a feen for chaging fluids and was wondering how ofter you guys changed your fuids. Im guessing with plowing you should do it more instead of every 60000 as the manufacture suggests. Also how ofter do you change your transfer case fluids and front and rear end fluids?

I have a saleen mustang for the summer and only run royal purple fluids in that. Do think there is any other fluids that are better to run in the car that the mopar fluids or should i just use them.

Any insite would be great.

Thanks
DAN


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Motor oil 10K with mobile1
Dif Oil, I dont know I userly end up going in for a seal every couple of years so 15-20K Mobile 1
Transfer case and tranny 50K Cynthetic Oil
water pump 50K
belts & hoses 50K
clutch 75K
grease chasie every 2 storms or more if it was a big storm
grease drive shaft every 2 storms (to grease the cardigan joints I have to remove the driveshaft so I do them twice a season)


----------



## harborcovemgmt (Nov 9, 2005)

wow thats a lot of maintnace i didnt realize you needed to do.

I thought you only had to grease fittings every so many miles


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

maintnace is cheep! Just brake something and miss a storm, see how much it cost you in loss of revenue and customers that go to a dependable plower (like me!!!) I have plowed 70 driveways for 18 years and have had 2 brake downs. 1 wheel bearing that was 2 months old, and a lifting "A" frame that wore out. In both cases I was repaired and on the road without missing a dead line.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

Use only the correct fluid for your trans on the Jeep. I am guessing it will be ATF +4 but check the manual.


----------



## harborcovemgmt (Nov 9, 2005)

So i should only use mopar fluids?

I didnt know if there were any diff brands to use


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Any auto parts store will have a listing on fluids that are apropreate for your use. Use the best fluid you can (IE mobil1 and not store brand oil).


----------

